# Toronto?



## Mattingalls (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi, 

Me and My girlfriend are considering moving to Toronto at the back end of next year,

I'm a qualified carpenter and my girlfriends a qualified beauty therapist both of us have approx 3 years experience...4 by the end of next year...

I was just wondering what Toronto is like? I was wondering on whether it was expensive with it being close to new york?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mattingalls said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and My girlfriend are considering moving to Toronto at the back end of next year,
> 
> ...


I assume you mean New York State and not New York City? Regardless, it has nothing to do with the cost of living in Toronto.

Toronto is the largest city in Canada with a population of over 6 million in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area). It is the financial centre of the country and the capital city of the Province of Ontario. It is regarded as the engine that drives Canada. It's about 100km from the US border and situated on Lake Ontario, the smallest of the five Great Lakes. Always lots of building going on both commercially and personally. It's a vibrant place and if you're young it's awash in good nightclubs, restaurants and bars. It has 4 major sports teams (soccer, baseball, basketball and hockey (ice variety). Skiing available within 1-2 hours drive along with other winter activities. All-in-all I think it's a great place to live. Cost of living probably on a par with the UK. Some things more expensive, some cheaper, so probably a wash. Anything else you want to know, just ask.


----------



## Mattingalls (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks again Auld Yin, your always willing to help and you seem to know a hell of alot about Canada!

Cheers


----------

